# Fragen zum Gewerbe im Bereich Internethandel



## rebbi (30. November 2004)

Ok, darf euch mit dem nächsten Thread über Fragen zum Gewerbe belästigen ... wurde aber aus den 6 Seiten Threads noch nicht so recht schlau, Entschuldigung  

Also, zuerst zu meinem Gewerbe:

War vor 3 Wochen beim Gewerbeamt und hab mir folgendes angemeldet:

- Keine Namenseintragung im Handels-, Genossenschafts- oder Vereinsregister (hab meinem Gewerbe also keinen festen Namen gegeben)
- Die Tätigkeit wird (vorerst) als Nebenerwerb betrieben
- Die Angemeldete Tätigkeit ist "Internethandel" (damit hab ich jede Menge Möglichkeiten mit eingeschlossen  )
- Art des Betriebs ist logischerweise "Handel"


Meine Absichten waren/sind, Hard- und Software einzukaufen und dann unter Kommilitonen (sprich Mitstudenten), Freunden, Bekannten und Verwandten weiterzuverkaufen. Mitunter auch mal das ein- oder andere Teil für eigene Bedürfnisse zu behalten ;-) 


Hab mich nun schon bei diversen Internethändlern angemeldet (e-bug, Mindfactory, Cosag, das übliche halt). 

Ich weiß nun schon, das ich nicht mehr als 16.000€ Umsatz im Jahr haben sollte (der genaue Betrag beträgt glaub ich 15.000€ und nochwas, also 32.000 DM exakt in € umgerechnet). Dann muss ich keine Umsatzsteuer zahlen. Gewinn darf ich nicht mehr als 7188€ machen, ansonsten wird meinen Eltern das Kindergeld (bin Student) gestrichen. Desweiteren muss ich jedes Quartal (oder jedes Jahr?) ne Steuererklärung oder so machen. 

Nun, wie mach ich das genau? 
Ich weiß hierbei auch, dass ich, falls ich unter dem oben genannten Betrag von etwa 16.000€ bleibe, nur Ein- und Ausgaben aufzählen muss. 
Ich mach mir also ne Excel-Tabelle, heb alle Rechnungen etc auf und schreib das da schön rein. Is ja nicht allzu schwer.

Nun aber zu den rechtlicheren Fragen, und da hab ich arge Probleme:

1.) Schonmal grundsätzlich: Ich wusste von Haus aus, das die Gewinne nicht groß sein werden. Hatte ich auch niemals vor, will ja auch unter 16.000€ Umsatz im Jahr bleiben. Aber wie kann es sein, das ich als Händler (inklusive Mwst.) genausoviel Zahle wie ein "Endverbraucher", der es beim selben Shop kauft? Wo liegt da die Gewinnspanne eines Händlers?  

2.) Wie läuft das nun mit der Mehrwertsteuer? Hab mir hier aus unzähligen Threads rausgelesen, das ich das irgendwie von "Vorsteuern" absetzen kann, zumindest so ungefähr. Und was heißt das nun genau? Wäre nett, wenn mir das jemand so erklären könnte, das es auch n Informatikstudent versteht  

3.) In zahlreichen Threads hab ich gelesen, das man nun die Mwst. teilweise auf Rechnungen angeben muss, teilweise nicht darf, manchmal muss man den Firmennamen angeben, dann darfs man mal wieder nicht ... ähm?  Wie sieht so ne Rechnung nun konkret aus?
In der Hinsicht hat mich das stundenlange rumlesen in diesem Forum hier eher verwirrt (was aber kein Vorwurf sein soll  ).

4.) Ich kann ja "Hardware", die ich für meine Arbeit hier gebrauche, von der Steuer absetzen. Das heißt ja im Klartext das ich am Ende des Jahres die Mwst. wieder ausgezahlt bekomme, oder? 
Und was heißt das nun, "Hardware, die ich für meine Arbeit benötige"? Wird das sehr streng kontrolliert, oder kann ich da durchaus auch mal ne teure Grafikkarte und nen Prozessor mitbestellen?

5.) Habt ihr noch andere Tips beziehungsweise Hinweise, auf was ich besonders Acht geben muss?  


Vielen Dank schonmal fürs durchlesen und (hoffentlich) eure Antworten.

mfG rebbi




P.S.: Hab die Steuernummer sowie Umsatzsteuer-ID noch nicht zugestellt bekommen.


----------



## Individuum (30. November 2004)

Also da ich gerade nicht viel Zeit habe werd ichs mal kurz machen:

Zu 2.)
Also sagen wir du kaufst eine HDD für 100 € und zahlst dem Händler 116 €.
16 € Mwst die der Händler von dem du die HDD bekommst ans Finanzamt Zahlen muss.
Nun verkaufst du die Festplatte für 110 € an nen Kumpel.
Dieser Muss dir 127,6 € geben inkl. der 17,6 Mwst.
Da du aber schon 16 € Mwst gezahlt hast ( der Händler vor dir Zahlts ans Finanzamt ) musst du ja nur noch 1,6 € Mwst ans Finanzamt zahlen.
Das  ganze nennt man Vorsteuer abzug
16     €  <- zahlst du dem Händler vor dir.
-17,6 € erhälst du von dem Kunden für den du es abführen musst.
1,60  das was du effektiv dem Finanzamt schuldest. 16 € haste ja schon.

Hoffe das war mal ausführlich genug.


----------



## rebbi (30. November 2004)

Ja, so ungefähr kann ich mich reindenken, Danke!  

Jetz heißts auf Antworten zu den anderen Fragen warten ...  


mfG rebbi


----------



## HeinerPyt (30. November 2004)

Hi,

also ich probiers mal dir eineige begriffe zu erklären:

Zu 1.
Du brauchst einen Großhändler, diese haben normalerweise eienn Bereich der nur Wiederverkäufern vorbehalten ist. Dort stehen auch die Preise, die du bezahlst und diese unterscheiden sich von denen die eine Endverbraucher bezahlt. Wieviel du dann draufschlägst ist dein Problem und nach Abzug deiner Kosten dein Gewinn.

Zu 2.
Zunächst kannst du Wähelen ob du Umsatzsteuer ausweisen willst oder nicht. Wenn du die Option wählst, daß du sie nicht ausweisen willst, darf auf deinen rechnungen keine Umsatzsteuer erscheinen. Das heißt aber auch, das du nicht Vorsteuerabzugsberechtigt bist. Konkret du bekommst die Umsatztsteuer die du bezahlst auch nicht wieder vom Finanzamt. beispiel du hast für 1000,- € Waren eingekauft zzgl 160,- € MwSt und für 100 ,- Waren verkauft zzgl 16,-€ MwSt dann bekommst du am Ende des Jahres 144,-€ vom Finanzamt wieder. 


Zu 3. 
Siehe zu 2. Ansoonsten Firmenaname, rechnungsdatum, Steuernummer, UmsatzsteuerID. Steuernummer ist glaub ich optional. 

Zu 4.

Wenn du dir einen Laptop kaufst, von dem du glaubst, das du ihn benötigst, dann ist er ein Arbeitsgerät. Das gleiche gilt für einen High-End-Rechner. Diese Geräte wirs du aber auf mehrere Jahre verteilt abschreiben müssen. Damit machst du dann in den ersten jahren natürlich Verluste. das Finanzamt sieht sich das ein paar Jahre an (je nach dem wie geduldig dein Sachbearbeiter ist zwischen 3 und 7 Jahre) und wenn dann noch kein gewinn raus kommt wird das ganze als Liebhaberei eingestuft und du zahlst die Steuern nach bzw zurück. 


Wen du noch weitere Fragen hast stell sie. Wen nicht hier dann per pm (ins@vr-web.de)

Hoffe das ich dir helfen konnte

Heiner


----------



## rebbi (30. November 2004)

HeinerPyt hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Zu 4.
> 
> Wenn du dir einen Laptop kaufst, von dem du glaubst, das du ihn benötigst, dann ist er ein Arbeitsgerät. Das gleiche gilt für einen High-End-Rechner. Diese Geräte wirs du aber auf mehrere Jahre verteilt abschreiben müssen. Damit machst du dann in den ersten jahren natürlich Verluste. das Finanzamt sieht sich das ein paar Jahre an (je nach dem wie geduldig dein Sachbearbeiter ist zwischen 3 und 7 Jahre) und wenn dann noch kein gewinn raus kommt wird das ganze als Liebhaberei eingestuft und du zahlst die Steuern nach bzw zurück.
> 
> Heiner


Also, sagen wir ich hab nun nen Prozessor, n Mainboard, n CPU-Kühler, n Netzteil, 2 Ram-Streifen und n DVD-Brenner gekauft. Es wäre also schlecht, wenn ich das alles auf einmal absetze, richtig? Und "absetzen" bezieht sich ja hier nur darauf, das ich die Mwst. wieder rausbekomme ... 

Einer dieser "Großhändler" ist Cosag.de, da muss ich aber erst noch auf die Freischaltung warten  
Da wirds wohl (hoffentlich) für Händler billiger sein als z.B. bei e-bug.de. E-Bug hat zwar auch einen Händlerbereich, ist jedoch so gesehen selbst nur Händler ... Cosag.de hingegen beliefert nur Wiederverkäufer.

Und nochmals zu 2.) Heiner. So wie ich das deute hängt also das vom Gewinn/Umsatz ab, was nun klüger ist, die Umsatzsteuer auszuweisen oder nicht. 
Und wo gibt man das an? Ich denke mal auf den Steuererklärungen, richtig? *g*
Dann sollte ich mich also jetzt schon festlegen, bevor ich erste Rechnungen schreib, wie ich das nun mache ... *grübel*


Danke schonmal für die Hilfe! Seids wahre Engelchen


----------



## HeinerPyt (1. Dezember 2004)

Hi,

du wirst das ganze Gerümpel auf einmal absetzten müssen, da es einzeln nicht funktionsfähig ist und nur als Ganzes was taugt. Absetzten heißt nicht nur MWSt zurück. Das machst du in der Umsatzsteuererklärung. Da kommt ran, was du an MWSt eingenommen hast und was du an andere Unternehmen an MWSt beazhlt hast. Die Differnez ist dann entwender Plus oder minius. heißt du zahlst dann entweder ans finanzamt oder bekommst von dort zurück. Absetzten heißt im Zusammenhang mit deinem Compi. Die gesamten Kosten(ohne MWSt)  werden von deinen Einnahmen abgezogen und mindern so deinen Gewinn. Geht aber nur auf drei jahre, wenn die Teiel zusammen mehr als 400,- € gekostet haben. 

Die Umsatzsteuer hat erstmals nichts mit dem gewinnzu tun. Wenn du drauf verzichtest diese auszweisen, kannst du auch nicht die Umsatztsteuer (sogenannte Vorsteuer) einfordern die du gezahlt hast. Außerdem wollen viele Kunden die MWSt extra ausgewiesen haben. 

Ich hoffe ich habe dich jetzt geänzlich verirrt   

Heiner


----------



## rebbi (2. Dezember 2004)

Also, nochmal zur Mwst.


Sagen wir ich kaufe Hardware bei E-Bug als Händler für 511,86€ ein. Inklusive der Mwst. sind das dann 593,76€, die ich an den Händler zahlen muss. Wenn ichs als Nicht-Händler bei E-Bug kaufen würde müsste ich 616.86€ inklusive der Mwst. zahlen. 

Nun sagen wir ich verkaufe die Hardware dann für 605€ an nen Bekannten, damit hätte ich 11,24€ Gewinn gemacht. Aber laut Individuum's Beitrag müsste ich ja dann 701,80€ (605€ * 1,16, also die Mwst. nochmal dazu) von meinem Freund verlangen. Aber ich glaub kaum das ich jemanden find, der 85€ mehr zahlt, nur weil ers von mir kaufen darf. 

Ich hab aber an den Händler schon 81,90€ Mwst. gezahlt. Mein Freund müsste 96,80€ Mwst. an mich zahlen ... von diesen 96,80€ zieh ich also 81,90€ ab und erhalte 14,90€ als Rest. Und das muss ich dann noch ans Finanzamt nachzahlen?

Also irgendwie hat da jeder nur Negative Folgen  

Mein Bekannter muss 85€ mehr für die Hardware zahlen, als wenn ers direkt bei E-Bug bestellt. Und ich selber muss noch die 14,90€ ans Finanzamt nachzahlen ... 


Oder moment mal, grad kam mir noch ne Idee. Ich muss ja als Verkaufspreis garnicht ÜBER dem Preis liegen, den ich (inkl. Mwst) beim Händler bezahlt hab, oder? Denn ich kann ja das irgendwie wieder abführen oder so ... ach herrjeh, jetz bin ich noch mehr verwirrt  


mfG - n rebbi, der jetzt ersma wieder zu klaren Gedanken kommen muss


----------



## rebbi (6. Dezember 2004)

Keiner ne Ahnung?  

mfG rebbi


----------



## HeinerPyt (8. Dezember 2004)

Hi Rebbi,


also noch mal:

Du kaufst das Teil für 593,76 € incl MwSt. Was dich interessiert ist der preis ohne MwSt. also 511,86. Darauf sagen wir mal 5 % (deine Gewinnspanne) ergibt 537,45 € dazu 16% MwSt macht 623,44 €. Darin sind nun 85,99 € MwSt enthalten, die du rein theoretisch ans Finanzamt abführen müsstest. Davon darfst du aber die von die bezahlte MwSt (nennt sich Vosteuer) von 81,90 abziehen. D. h. das Finanzamt bekommt von dir 4,09 €. 

Das du mit deinen Preisen nicht konkurrenzfähig bist ist Schicksal. Da hilft nur billiger einkaufen oder weniger Gewinnspanne draufschlagen. Außerdem sind das schlechte Kondidtionen wenn das teil für dich nur 23,-€ billiger ist als für den Endverbraucher. 

Stehe für weitere Fragen gerne zur Verfügung. Ich schau aber nicht immer in diesen Beitrag. Also wenn du Fragen am besten direkt per E-Mail. (ins@vr-web.de)

mfg
Heiner


----------



## rebbi (8. Dezember 2004)

Okay, Danke  

Sollte ich Fragen haben wend ich mich nochmal per eMail an dich.

Danke und Tschüss, 
mfG rebbi


----------



## MD1989 (7. Februar 2005)

so, ich wärme das ganze thema hier nochmal ein bisschen auf, weil ich auch noch ne Frage habe:

 Um wieviel sind die Preise bei einem Großhändler im Vergleich zu ebug, mindfactory, csv-direct,... billiger? Vor allem wen man nicht 5000 Stück nimmt, sondern nur 50, oder so? Soweit ich gehört habe zahlt man beim Großhändler vllt. 5% weniger wie bei den Billig-PC-Verkäufern, weil die alles importieren.


----------



## rebbi (8. April 2005)

So, abermals eine Aufwärmung dieses Themas.

Bin nach wie vor Student und hab mein Nebengewerbe bisher bisserl schleifen lassen. Hab seit kurzem nun meiner USt-IdNr. und nun Post von der IHK bekommen. 

Hab die Kleinunternehmer-Regelung angenommen (Empfehlung vom Steuerberater meiner Eltern - du meine Güte spricht der schnell  ). Sprich: Ich kann die Vorsatzsteuer nicht geltend machen.

Aber was nun? Hab hier einige Rechnungen (Eigenbedarf) und eine Rechnung an nen Kunden liegen. Die Abrechnung muss ich ja monatlich machen, jedenfalls für die ersten 2 Jahre. Aber wie soll die aussehen (hab Einnahmenüberschussrechnung bei der Gewinnermittlungsart genommen) und wohin muss ich die schicken? *g*

Desweiteren wüsst ich jetzt gern wie ich das mit dem Eigenbedarf machen kann, sprich man kann ja die Rechnungen irgendwie einschicken, damit man die Mwst. wieder rauskriegt. 


@ MD1989: Es ist fast unmöglich, Gewinn zu machen. Es ist in der Tat so, das man mind. 50 Stück pro Artikel kaufen muss, bis man Rabatte kriegt. Ich machs nun vorerst auch net des Gewinns wegen, sondern der Erfahrung und des Spaßes wegen und weil ich später dann eventuell mehr Zeit dafür aufwenden kann und somit Gewinn machen könnte.


mfG rebbi


----------



## rebbi (27. April 2005)

Na, weiß keiner Bescheid?


----------

